# Go ! Riders Go !



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

GO RIDERS GO !!!! ( No explanation required !!! ) Marcel Voyer---Saskatoon Saskatchewan.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll jump on the band wagon seeings the lions are out.My father in law is a die hard Rider fan.I lived in Regina for 10 yrs and they have fans like no other I have ever seen.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

MJV said:


> GO RIDERS GO !!!! ( No explanation required !!! ) Marcel Voyer---Saskatoon Saskatchewan.


I think you forgot the "Eh."







Oakland's team is the Raiders.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

GOOOOOOO RIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

It was more than just a football game! I feel it somehow defines us as a province, and as a people. It truly is a "Rider Nation" Guess you need to live here to feel it!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

People that aren't from here don't get it. We were at a party with some Hamilton fans who weren't dressed at all for the occasion. They were looking at us like we were totally nuts, all made up, watermelons on our heads, etc. Being at a regular season Rider game is an experience not to be missed, but being at a Grey Cup in Saskatchewan, when the Riders win - well that is in-describable!!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> People that aren't from here don't get it. We were at a party with some Hamilton fans who weren't dressed at all for the occasion. They were looking at us like we were totally nuts, all made up, watermelons on our heads, etc. Being at a regular season Rider game is an experience not to be missed, but being at a Grey Cup in Saskatchewan, when the Riders win - well that is in-describable!!


You nailed it right on N.N.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Is this a hockey team?? I'm not from Canada so I have no clue. Camped in White Lake, Ontario before though. Still, I know nothing of Canadian sports.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Todd&Regan said:


> Is this a hockey team?? I'm not from Canada so I have no clue. Camped in White Lake, Ontario before though. Still, I know nothing of Canadian sports.


 They are in the CFL = Canadian Football League.Much faster game than the NFL.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Green is the colour------------------


----------

